

Ask HN: Remove and reinsert the SSD in Thinkpad T500, continues to run - TheSpiceIsLife

I can remove and reinsert the SSD in my Thinkpad T500 without it crashing, after a few moments (~15 seconds) the laptop continues to function normally, and continues to run for weeks until I reboot it.<p>The OS on the drive is Linux Mint 16.<p>Is this ordinary behaviour for Linux, this laptop, or some combination of the two?<p>What hardware and software technology is necessary to make this possible?<p>Since when has this been a thing?<p>I discovered this when I dropped the laptop off the couch while the drive bay wasn&#x27;t screwed shut.
======
nanofortnight
Your SATA controller must be AHCI compatible for this to work (i.e.: your SATA
controller tells the OS whenever a drive is connected or disconnected).

Look up SATA hotswapping.

------
andrewchambers
Well, Linux is probably designed to be fault tolerant in the face of disk
failure, since that is expected in servers.

I think it really comes down to how the software stack is layered and
abstracts over the disk.

